# VistaVG RTM: New Theme for XP Released by ~Vishal Gupta



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 16, 2007)

Guys,

 As u all know about my "*VistaVG*" theme, which I released recently.

I got a gr8 response from you all. I'm very thankful to all of you and I appreciate your love and feedbacks.
A few people requested me for a few changes in the theme. I was also working on a new version of my theme having new Vista RTM BITMAPs and a few changes.
 So yesterday night I finished my new theme and today I'm very pleased to release it.  

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/6170/vistavgrtmbyvishalguptaby5.jpg


*Download Link*

 Following are a few changes and new additions in this new theme:

*  1.* A new style "*Basic*" has been added like the Vista Basic theme.
*  2.* Both x32 and x48 iconsize styles are included in this theme. So there are 4 styles included in this theme:

* Aero32 (Vista Aero theme for x32 iconsize)
 Aero48 (Vista Aero theme for x48 iconsize)
 Basic32 (Vista Basic theme for x32 iconsize)
 Basic48 (Vista Basic theme for x48 iconsize)*

*  3.* Titlebar color in "Aero" style has been changed as well as the fonts.
*  4.* Vista's default font "*Segoe UI*" has been used in this theme and I also have included it in the pack.
*  5.* Logoff / shutdown BITMAPs has also changed.
*  6.* And a few more small changes.

 I hope you all will like this theme as you liked my previous themes.  
 Pls give your valuable comments.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 16, 2007)

just trying out looks good..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2007)

looks gr8.. Ll hv a try


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2007)

Yo, why still go for Blue themes, take a look Hilled SE 's basic themes. Can u use it's bitmaps? or better yet, just open the blue bitmaps in photoshop & decrese the saturation to make it like old scrap metal


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 16, 2007)

the used space bar is not coming up ..
what to do..

also the mini max close button are little bit protruding..upwards..


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work VG..i like your themes..


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 16, 2007)

Well tht looks like a candy to my eyes...kip up the good work... 

Regards,
Kunal


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome work dude...!!!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Feb 16, 2007)

cool work Vishal.... Its great


----------



## alok4best (Feb 16, 2007)

Great work dude..Thanx a lot.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 16, 2007)

thnx guys for ur comments. I'm glad that u liked my hard work. It took lots of my time in creating this theme.  

@gx
I tried to make a theme look-a-like Vista, also didnt want to take resources from other VS. And u didnt give ur comments. Did u like it or not?


----------



## comrade (Feb 19, 2007)

i would love to keep this theme set but set back by the blueness for the whole skin...version 2 vista vg is great though as it differentiated the normal & maximised window atleast..
anyway i love this skin by all other factors..gr8 msstyle skin
i will continue to use vista vg v2..


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 19, 2007)

gr8


----------



## anandk (Feb 19, 2007)

keep the good work going ! it sure is appreciated here


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 20, 2007)

thnx to all of u for ur sweet comments.


----------

